# Show us your control switches



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all

We have seen your rides and your boot i stalls but i wanna see where and how you have mounted your controls.

Im in the uk and have one of airlift's easystreet managment systems. Its not digital and is fbss.

Pics in abundence please need some insperation.

Fankoo
Rob


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Love yours :beer:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> Love yours :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

SuperBacon said:


>


Now that is trick, job well done


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's mine on my MKV


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

would it fit up where the sunglass thing is up top. i think that would be trick in a mkv


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> would it fit up where the sunglass thing is up top. i think that would be trick in a mkv


Yup, its been done and looks dope as hell.

Can't find pictures ATM though. Ducky had it done though.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

SuperBacon said:


>


Id love to see a how-to on flushing these in. I dont know where to start...but would like to do something like this in my car. Hows it done?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

heres my controller in the sunglasses holder we hooked ducky up with the controller also which was pretty cool to help some of you guys out over the pond


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^^^ that is amazing.


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

plush-automotive said:


> heres my controller in the sunglasses holder we hooked ducky up with the controller also which was pretty cool to help some of you guys out over the pond


Love the work. Where in the uk are you based, as i would love something like this in my b5 audi


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looks sick i love it looks killer. question. For thoses who have easystreet do you like it any problems?
Stuck between analog and digital love the feeling of swtiches but id like to have a super clean install.
just seeing if their a pronlems and what not with easystreet. Also can you play with it just like with switches


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

A4-Rob said:


> Love the work. Where in the uk are you based, as i would love something like this in my b5 audi


We are based in Leicester in the uk drop me a mail throuugh my site or pop down sometime there's always my car here and usally a couple of clients cars to see what we have going on. We have just intergrated the air into an audi tts dsg steering wheel paddles which is pretty cool (obviously the car is a manual) but damm that rocks.



wagner17 said:


> looks sick i love it looks killer. question. For thoses who have easystreet do you like it any problems?
> Stuck between analog and digital love the feeling of swtiches but id like to have a super clean install.
> just seeing if their a pronlems and what not with easystreet. Also can you play with it just like with switches


No to be honest the system flippin rocks in my eyes, ok we have had to fine tune a couple of things on different cars to get the lift and drop nice but thats it. I've ran mine for the last 16months without missing a beat and loved every minute of it. The only things we have had to iron out is changing the size of the rear line to the manifold on smaller cars to slow down the lift on the rear and give it a little more control aart from that it's a great system.

As for playing with it, thats why i have integrated it into my steering wheel controls because i can't leave it alone ha ha. Getting super lows why cruising, up and over speed bumps, dumping it at junctions.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Ricersux said:


> Id love to see a how-to on flushing these in. I dont know where to start...but would like to do something like this in my car. Hows it done?


The controller comes apart in 2 pieces. Basically you just take it apart, pull all of the buttons out, pull the plastic screen cover out. Then you just plastic weld pieces of plastic to the sides of the controller face, smooth it out, lay some filler, then finish sand. It's rather simple if you have the tools and the experience to do it


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone got pics of an ART e3 controller set up..Just trying to expand my ideas :beer:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

You didn't do holes for the 3 small buttons on the right bottom corner ?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

SkIz said:


> You didn't do holes for the 3 small buttons on the right bottom corner ?


Good eye, I didnt even see that


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

SkIz said:


> You didn't do holes for the 3 small buttons on the right bottom corner ?


its because the 3 buttons are now in my rs4 steering wheel

+ all up
- all down
sport button ride height


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

control in steering wheel paddles? That is tremendous.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

guiltyblade said:


> control in steering wheel paddles? That is tremendous.


cheers dude, yes in the pic in my car they are in the buttons but we have just done an audi with dsg paddles which is wayyyy cool makes my steering wheel look rubbish ha ha.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

plush-automotive said:


> its because the 3 buttons are now in my rs4 steering wheel
> 
> + all up
> - all down
> sport button ride height


Baller !


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

plush-automotive said:


> We are based in Leicester in the uk drop me a mail throuugh my site or pop down sometime there's always my car here and usally a couple of clients cars to see what we have going on. We have just intergrated the air into an audi tts dsg steering wheel paddles which is pretty cool (obviously the car is a manual) but damm that rocks.


get out, i was born there. moved to the states in 91. where abouts are you?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

VWRedcoat said:


> get out, i was born there. moved to the states in 91. where abouts are you?


In broughton astley near hinkley lutterworth dude. You know the area?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Rs4 steering wheel set up is the greatest thing I have ever seen. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

plush-automotive said:


> In broughton astley near hinkley lutterworth dude. You know the area?


 yea i was in right by Sutton inthe Elms. you know Massy?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

really sh&tty pic but i love where it is --- sits flush as f&ck with the screws in to. thanks kris :thumbup:


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

VWRedcoat said:


> yea i was in right by Sutton inthe Elms. you know Massy?


 you could say i know massy yes lol i am a massy ( luke massy) there are a few in broughton though


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

plush-automotive said:


> you could say i know massy yes lol i am a massy ( luke massy) there are a few in broughton though


 
hahahahahahaha 

wow 

what happened to the mini?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

VWRedcoat said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> wow
> 
> what happened to the mini?


 the mini is still here dude ready for a comback soon enough 

who are you anyway lol


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

sry i went hysterical on u, i just cant believe the world is so small. 

remeber those CF wings u bought through a chap in the states. Well that was me.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

VWRedcoat said:


> sry i went hysterical on u, i just cant believe the world is so small.
> 
> remeber those CF wings u bought through a chap in the states. Well that was me.


 Chad? 

Yeah still rocking the carbon wings love them ha ha. 

Heres the latest version but this was over 2 years ago now it's having a remake


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

plush-automotive said:


> Chad?
> 
> Yeah still rocking the carbon wings love them ha ha.
> 
> Heres the latest version but this was over 2 years ago now it's having a remake


 
yea, wow man, cant believe i would find ya here. still in disbelief. hows the business. i gotta take a trip over there visit Leicester miss the place.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

VWRedcoat said:


> yea, wow man, cant believe i would find ya here. still in disbelief. hows the business. i gotta take a trip over there visit Leicester miss the place.


 What a crazy small world it is. business is good alot of hours and hard work but were getting there. You know your always welcome just let me know if your coming over. 

What you driving anyway dude.


----------

